#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Commodity Price Widget

## Mohamed

*New * *Commodity Price* *Widget was installed as block in Forum Sidebar and community home page to help us  follow up the Commodity Price* (Brent Crude Oil ,WTI Crude OilCrude Oil ,Natural Gas,Gasoline,Heating Oil,Gold,Silver & Copper)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Commodity Price Widget

----------

